# Damasko DA38 black on brown leather strap?



## PaulMD22

I have been lurking on the forum for a while trying to decide on which german tool watch to buy. I really like the look of the DA38 black but want a watch that looks good on a brown leather strap. Does anyone have any experience with this combination?


----------



## mgh1967

I have a DA38 on a brown hirsch liberty, it looks great in my opinion. I thought I had a picture but can’t find it and the watch is out for warranty repair. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

It looks very nice with the brown strap


----------



## PhilipW82

Just got mine and swapped the strap for a brown one. Really liking how it turned out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daffie

mgh1967 said:


> I have a DA38 on a brown hirsch liberty, it looks great in my opinion. I thought I had a picture but can't find it and the watch is out for warranty repair.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wear mine on Hirsch Heritage brown...excellent strap...looks great and wears very comfortable.


----------



## daffie

...and on brown Two Stitch Straps 'Reversed leather beige' strap...


----------



## oasis100

wow thats a beauty! need to get one of these.


----------



## oso2276

A lot like the DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## myke

I think you have your answer


----------



## skywalker31

Bumping since no-one answered OP's question and I've got the same one - any pictures or thoughts on the DA38 with the *BLACK CASE *combined with a brown leather strap?

All the pics with the regular case are fantastic and tempting but we're considering something a little darker here. 

TIA


----------



## kvik

You could photoshop a DA36 Black (give it a blue 2hand) or DB-2 (change colour from vintage to white), there are a few pictures of these on a brown strap. I did a few mock-ups myself, but not sure if they become copyright infringements (original pictures came from worn&wound reviews and a private sales ad), so for now don't want to put them out publicly. I can say that light brown (possibly suede) suits DA38 Black, the brown hirsch strap used for DB-2 also looks ok. I am not sure about the darker brown strap I did a mockup on. All according to my personal preference, you might view it differently.


----------



## CorporateCitizen

Here's my DA36 on brown leather from Damasko. Believe they call it suede. I'm not much of a strap guy but I was so happy with the black leather that came with it I ordered a brown too. It's a little lighter and more natural toned than I expected but I really like it. I think it will look cool with some age and wear on it also.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb.watch

I have the DA38 black and i was just thinking the same thing. I will probably get the brown suede damasko strap. That strap looks so good and you can buy it with a damest buckle. Get one you wont regret it!


----------



## kb.watch

I did it. I ordered the brown suede for my da38 black. Can't wait.


----------



## m577a2

I think my next watch may have to be a Damasko.


----------



## dr751

Nice combo.
I have a Hirsch Model number#	109002-50-20 in black on my DA38. It a real nice strap and I think the thickness and rough edges contrasts nicely with the clean lines of the watch.


----------



## ndrs63

CorporateCitizen said:


> Here's my DA36 on brown leather from Damasko. Believe they call it suede. I'm not much of a strap guy but I was so happy with the black leather that came with it I ordered a brown too. It's a little lighter and more natural toned than I expected but I really like it. I think it will look cool with some age and wear on it also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb.watch

Worn and Wound Model 1 Rye







Damasko Suede strap

tried on a couple of brown straps. I think both look pretty darn good.


----------



## Hose A

I think it looks great with a brown leather strap. I like a dark brown waxed leather myself.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

I have a Damasko DA47 black incoming and am looking for strap options myself. Just my opinion and not trying to diss on any happy owners of the black case/brown strap combo - but it doesn't work for me, too much clash going on.

@OP - are you open to getting a canvas strap instead? I think canvas matches the tool-aesthetic of Damasko more than leather, lots of good looking options in the Strap and Bracelet section. I'm looking at getting a custom strap from either Clover or Red Rock


----------



## daffie

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I have a Damasko DA47 black incoming and am looking for strap options myself. Just my opinion and not trying to diss on any happy owners of the black case/brown strap combo - but it doesn't work for me, too much clash going on.
> 
> @OP - are you open to getting a canvas strap instead? I think canvas matches the tool-aesthetic of Damasko more than leather, lots of good looking options in the Strap and Bracelet section. I'm looking at getting a custom strap from either Clover or Red Rock


How's this DA47 & brown strap combo? I just loved it...


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

daffie said:


> How's this DA47 & brown strap combo? I just loved it...


Great combo IMO, but that's because the case isn't all black and the brown goes well with the non-Damest plated steel. Again, just my opinion...


----------



## daffie

True.


----------



## KMR

daffie said:


> How's this DA47 & brown strap combo? I just loved it...


What strap is that though? It really makes the white dial work in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMR

kb.watch said:


> View attachment 13213251
> 
> Worn and Wound Model 1 Rye


Man this is so subjective, my two cents are that this looks stellar, I saved this image to help me make the call for the black case when the time comes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

KMR said:


> What strap is that though? It really makes the white dial work in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx...it's a Hirsch Heritage Gold-brown.


----------



## Dre

Normally I'm not a fan of black dialed watches with brown straps. But a few of the pics in this thread have me rethinking that. Did a quick swap last night with my DA38 to see what I think with the combo on my wrist. Still deciding, but here's a pic:


----------



## sky4

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I have a Damasko DA47 black incoming and am looking for strap options myself. Just my opinion and not trying to diss on any happy owners of the black case/brown strap combo - but it doesn't work for me, too much clash going on.
> 
> @OP - are you open to getting a canvas strap instead? I think canvas matches the tool-aesthetic of Damasko more than leather, lots of good looking options in the Strap and Bracelet section. I'm looking at getting a custom strap from either Clover or Red Rock


I tried my DA44 on a brown strap. blaaah didn't work. running a bonetto cinturini rubber deployment strap at the moment that I like. I might pick up a black rally strap in the near future.


----------



## Kirkawall

I sometimes wear my DA36 on a light-brown Ikarus. Works well, IMO, though the Chronissimo or a NATO is that watch's everyday dress.


----------



## KMR

daffie said:


> Thx...it's a Hirsch Heritage Gold-brown.


Thank you sir. Bookmarked
(Your pic makes it look much better than theirs, they should pay you)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

KMR said:


> Thank you sir. Bookmarked
> (Your pic makes it look much better than theirs, they should pay you)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I agree.  But in seriousness it's a great combo. Very comfortable.


----------

